# Ford 2000 3cyl gas loss of power



## ctfford (Jul 15, 2011)

Anyway, got the tractor tuned up and it starts super easy but requires that the choke be pulled out about 1/2 way. if I push the choke in it starts to sputter and pop.
Also, when I put a load on it, like bush hogging, it starts popping, shuttering and carrying on and generally not having enough power. Is it running to lean? 

Can I richen up the mixture? The guy who worked on it is a long distance and I hate to make the drive again if it is something I can do.

Lastly my 4ft bush hog is on it's last leg. I have found a 6 foot in real good shape for $300. Will a 1968 Ford 2000 3cyl, gas be able to power it?


----------



## Thomas (Nov 1, 2006)

Your tractor might beable to handle 6' bush hog if cutting slow and not to thich wet stuff...check out tractordata.com testing etc. you'll be surprise pto horse power.


----------



## sixbales (May 18, 2011)

Yes, you can open the main jet 1/2 turn CCW and see if that helps. Mark the jet so you can return to the original setting if something goes wrong. 

If this doesn't help, there are a number of fuel screens that may be partially plugged, restricting flow to the carburetor.

1. There is a fuel screen attached to the shut-off valve under the fuel tank. This screen sits up inside the tank. Close the valve and disconnect the fuel line. Open the valve to check if you have strong flow from the tank through the screen. If not, drain the tank and clean the tank and screen.

2. If you have a sediment bowl, there is a screen that sits up inside it. Check that you have good flow through this screen. If not, clean the screen.

3. There is another fuel screen in the elbow at the inlet to the carburetor. Pull the bowl off your carburetor and check flow through the needle valve. If all you get is a trickle or dribble flow, clean this screen. 

4. If you have an (aftermarket) inline fuel filter, check for flow through it. If you've replaced this filter, you may have installed one that requires a fuel pump to force (pressure) adequate fuel through this filter. You really don't need this filter if the other screens are in place. 

Good luck. Let us know how you make out.


----------



## ctfford (Jul 15, 2011)

Thanks sixbales and Thomas. Might be a dumb question but is the main jet the brass screw with the tension spring around it on the outside of the carb?


----------



## sixbales (May 18, 2011)

There is an IDLE adjustment with a spring-loaded brass screw near the top of the carburetor's mounting flange. 

If there is a second adjustable needle on the carburetor, that would be the one to adjust. In looking at diagrams of your carburetor, I do not see the main jet adjustment, which probably means it's a fixed jet internally. 

The next step is to check your fuel screens. Relatively simple job, and costs nothing. If the screens are clean, the next step would be to clean the carburetor.


----------



## ctfford (Jul 15, 2011)

Thanks sixbales, I thought that was the idle adjustment screw but was not sure since you mentioned adjusting the jet. I have only messed with older motorcycle carbs and all of them had fixed jets. When I got the tune-up I had the carb rebuilt. Do you think the kit might have the the wrong size jet?


----------



## sixbales (May 18, 2011)

Wrong size jet? Possibly. They probably installed the original jet. There's not much than can go wrong with a fixed jet..

I think that there's a good chance that you have a partially plugged fuel screen somewhere in the fuel system. Very common problem. People seem to avoid cleaning the screens. See my first note.

BTW, many years ago, I lived across the river from Henderson, KY. Lived in Evansville.


----------



## ctfford (Jul 15, 2011)

I'll check the screens. The issue with that is the shut off on this old tractor is broken off so I'll have to drain the tank.


----------

